# Frage bezüglich Ryzen 2600x CPU-Lüfter



## Barakusha (4. August 2018)

*Frage bezüglich Ryzen 2600x CPU-Lüfter*

Moin,

im September steht der Kauf eines neuen Systems an und der Ryzen 2600x scheint der Prozessor zu werden.

Generell habe ich nicht vor in manuell zu übertakten, da der Prozessor ja scheinbar mit PBO2/XFR von Grund auf sehr solide Leistungen zeigt.

Nun meine Frage: XFR / PBO profitieren natürlich ebenfalls von einem guten CPU Lüfter, wenn die CPU Temperaturen niedrig sind kann er länger / höher boosten.

Meine Frage nun: Brauch ich für XFR / PBO um die maximale Leistung hiervon zu erhalten einen Highend-Lüfter wie einen Noctua oder Dark Rock oder tut's der Brocken 3 auch ? 
Ich möchte halt nicht unnötig Geld für einen überdimensionalen Lüfter ausgeben, wenns nicht nötig ist 


Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (4. August 2018)

*AW: Frage bezüglich Ryzen 2600x CPU-Lüfter*



Barakusha schrieb:


> Ich möchte halt nicht unnötig Geld für einen überdimensionalen Lüfter ausgeben, wenns nicht nötig ist
> 
> 
> Vielen Dank im voraus



Dann probier's doch mit dem boxed Lüfter. Tauschen kannst du ja immer noch


----------



## Tolotos66 (4. August 2018)

*AW: Frage bezüglich Ryzen 2600x CPU-Lüfter*

Wie schon @Einwegkartoffel schreibt, nimm erst mal den Boxed, der ist auch dafür ausgelegt. Willst Du es noch ein Ticken kühler und vor allem leiser, nimm den EKL Brocken 3.
Gruß T.


----------



## Barakusha (4. August 2018)

*AW: Frage bezüglich Ryzen 2600x CPU-Lüfter*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Dann probier's doch mit dem boxed Lüfter. Tauschen kannst du ja immer noch





Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Wie schon @Einwegkartoffel schreibt, nimm erst mal den Boxed, der ist auch dafür ausgelegt. Willst Du es noch ein Ticken kühler und vor allem leiser, nimm den EKL Brocken 3.
> Gruß T.



Der Standardlüfter wird mir denke ich zu laut, wollte mir ein Silent PC zusammen bauen. Meine aktuelle Kiste knattert so laut vor sich hin, brauche endlich etwas  stilleres.

Also die Kühlleistung des Brocken ist mehr als ausreichend für den Ryzen 5 ? so n Budget von ~40€ war eh eingeplant. War mir nur nicht sicher ob ein Upgrade auf nen "dickeren" Lüfter eventuell noch sinnvoller wäre.


----------



## compisucher (4. August 2018)

*AW: Frage bezüglich Ryzen 2600x CPU-Lüfter*

Woher willst du denn wissen, ob der Wraith dir zu laut ist?
Habe den@stock mit dem Wraith und höre ihn unter Last kaum und das lauteste sind die blöden Thermaltake Riing Lüfter, weil ich Depp RGB wollte - mache ich nie wieder...


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. August 2018)

*AW: Frage bezüglich Ryzen 2600x CPU-Lüfter*

Ich habe den Wraith selbst schon hören dürfen und obwohl er für einen Boxed sehr ordentlich ist wäre er mir zu laut. Persönlich kann ich auch den Brocken 3 empfehlen damit macht man nichts falsch.


----------



## Chinaquads (4. August 2018)

*AW: Frage bezüglich Ryzen 2600x CPU-Lüfter*

Also ich hab mir den 2600 non X gekauft, der Kühler reicht gerade aus, um die CPU bei der Witterung unter 80°C zu halten.

Jetzt mit dem Noctua NH-U12S läuft die CPU bei 4 Ghz Allcore und 1.34 Volt bei maximal 74 °C

Dein 2600X taktet schon sehr hoch, jedoch ist dein Boxed Kühler bis zu einer TDP von 95 Watt ausgelegt.

Probier es aus, wenn er dir zu laut ist, kannst du dir immer noch einen anderen Kühler kaufen.

PS: Erwarte nicht zuviel, die 4,2 Ghz Allcore wären schon gut.


----------



## geisi2 (5. August 2018)

*AW: Frage bezüglich Ryzen 2600x CPU-Lüfter*

Der Brocken 3 reicht locker. mMn liegt der locker auf Augenhöhe mit dem Dark Rock (Pro).  Ich betreib den mit einem Lüfter für meinen 2600x@4.15 auf allen Kernen. Bei Prime95 liegt der dann so um die 70-75Grad.
Hab allerdings auch sehr Wert auf die Gehäusebelüftung gelegt. 2x120mm Silent Wings 2 ziehen die Luft vorne rein und Zwei Top Lüfter+1 Rear Lüfter (alles 120mm) blasen die warme Luft wieder raus.

Edit:
Grad nochmal getestet 4.175GHz@1.384V nach ca. 15Minuten Prime95 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ASD_588 (5. August 2018)

*AW: Frage bezüglich Ryzen 2600x CPU-Lüfter*



> Also ich hab mir den 2600 non X gekauft, der Kühler reicht gerade aus, um die CPU bei der Witterung unter 80°C zu halten.


Der 2600 hat den kleinsten kühler der vom X is ne nummer größer der sollte dan reichen erst recht wenn man xfr 2 abschaltet weil sonst 1,4V reingeballert werden.


----------



## Lordac (6. August 2018)

*AW: Frage bezüglich Ryzen 2600x CPU-Lüfter*

Servus,





Barakusha schrieb:


> ...profitieren natürlich ebenfalls von einem guten CPU Lüfter...


ich denke du meinst einen CPU-*Kühler* ! Der Kühlkörper (Bodenplatte, Heatpipes, Lamellen) unterscheidet sich bei den verschiedenen Herstellen und Preisklassen am meisten, er nimmt die Temperatur auf, und der/die Lüfter transportieren diese ab. 

Bei den verbauten Lüftern gibt es natürlich Unterschiede, zum einen in der Drehzahl und zum anderen der Qualität. Für eine kühle CPU hilft dir aber der beste Lüfter nichts, wenn der Kühler zu schwach ausgelegt ist. 

Gruß Lordac

P.S. Ich bin kein "Erbsenzähler", aber in einem Fachforum (noch dazu Extreme !), darf man da schon Wert drauf legen!


----------



## Barakusha (6. August 2018)

*AW: Frage bezüglich Ryzen 2600x CPU-Lüfter*

Schon einmal vielen Dank an Alle!



Lordac schrieb:


> Servus,ich denke du meinst einen CPU-*Kühler* ! Der Kühlkörper (Bodenplatte, Heatpipes, Lamellen) unterscheidet sich bei den verschiedenen Herstellen und Preisklassen am meisten, er nimmt die Temperatur auf, und der/die Lüfter transportieren diese ab.
> 
> Bei den verbauten Lüftern gibt es natürlich Unterschiede, zum einen in der Drehzahl und zum anderen der Qualität. Für eine kühle CPU hilft dir aber der beste Lüfter nichts, wenn der Kühler zu schwach ausgelegt ist.
> 
> ...



Ja, die Sache ist das der Ryzen 5 erstmal nen Übergangsprozessor werden wird - ich wollte mir später aufjedenfall nen Ryzen 7 3xxx/4xxx holen. Da macht es doch sicherlich sinn direkt einen stabilen Cpu-KÜHLER  zu kaufen. Sonst darf ich in 1 -2 Jahren wieder upgraden und was neues kaufen. Mainboard wird vermutlich auch das Taichi x470 - habe im September gut Geld übrig, weshalb ich dann auch ordentlich investieren kann - weiß nicht wie die Sache in 1 -2 jahren aussieht. Ein solider CPU-Kühler hält sich ja auch sicherlich für mehrere Jahre...


----------



## Lordac (6. August 2018)

*AW: Frage bezüglich Ryzen 2600x CPU-Lüfter*



Barakusha schrieb:


> Ein solider CPU-Kühler hält sich ja auch sicherlich für mehrere Jahre...


Na klar, manchmal gibt es sogar für ältere Modelle noch kostenlose Montagerahmen vom Hersteller für neuere CPUs/Mainboards falls sich etwas an der Aufnahme, aber nichts grundlegendes an der Auflagefläche geändert hat.

Gruß Lordac


----------

